# Droid X zooming in issues?



## 45190 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi there, I have a rooted Droid X running the latest (2011-11-05) RevNumbers Droid X CM7 with GB Kernel. Everything has been going great but today weird things have been happening: The phone seems to be zoomed in on various things and either cuts them off or displays them incorrectly. When using voice search, it is zoomed in and cut off, Google's mobile website it is zoomed in, the bookmarks now have two in a row instead of three and the lockscreen is zoomed in. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## 45190 (Dec 10, 2011)

A couple more screens:


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

Check LCD density. I believe stock is 240

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 45190 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks so much! That was it. I probably shouldn't mess with settings, if I don't know what they do anymore


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

Or, did you flash/apply an MDPI theme? Those are meant for tablets and such.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

meijin3 said:


> Thanks so much! That was it. I probably shouldn't mess with settings, if I don't know what they do anymore


Keep messing! That's how you learn! Just make a backup.









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 45190 (Dec 10, 2011)

> Keep messing! That's how you learn! Just make a backup.


That is true, I just learned what that is, and with luck I might be able to help someone with the same problem!


----------

